

Look Around You - Maths - elptacek
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5054356894457127152#

======
petercooper
The one about "computer games" from series 2 was also a stand out:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBcrTucxiRc>

You can even play one of the fake games ("Diarrhea Dan") profiled in the
episode on the BBC site:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/lookaroundyou/programmes/compute...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/lookaroundyou/programmes/computers/dd.shtml)

------
moultano
Why is this shit showing up on Hacker News? There are plenty of places I can
find funny videos if I want that. Please don't let it infect this place.

~~~
gfodor
Live a little. This is a classic.

~~~
moultano
When I want to live a little, I'll go read reddit. HN is not the place for
this.

~~~
hansef
Oh c'mon, have you looked at the front page of reddit lately? Hacker News is
hardly in danger of becoming indistinguishable.

We come here to interact with a group of people with some sort of shared ethos
and sensibility, submitting and voting on content we collectively find
interesting. If you don't enjoy seeing this on the front page, vote something
else up.

~~~
moultano
>Hacker News is hardly in danger of becoming indistinguishable.

I very very much disagree. Online communities _really are_ a slippery slope.
People are naturally predisposed to upvote cotton-candy content, and if you
start letting any of it in, eventually it will overwhelm whatever nutritional
content used to be there. The people who care about good content will stop
checking HN, and you'll left with nothing but stuff like this.

~~~
hansef
> People are naturally predisposed to upvote cotton-candy content, and if you
> start letting any of it in, eventually it will overwhelm whatever
> nutritional content used to be there.

Totally. That's a very valid point. It's much easier to upvote an amusing BBC2
video than to digest, upvote and participate meaningfully in a discussion
around a serious technical article.

However Hacker News has remained remarkably tonally consistent in my opinion:

December 2007 frontpage:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20071229130614/http://news.ycombi...](http://web.archive.org/web/20071229130614/http://news.ycombinator.com/)

December 2008 frontpage:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20080701051131/http://news.ycombi...](http://web.archive.org/web/20080701051131/http://news.ycombinator.com/)

And it looks like the group nostalgia for the glory days of reddit is a little
overblown as well:
<http://web.archive.org/web/20071229144532/http://reddit.com/>

Ok, maybe not entirely overblown. Most of that stuff looks like it was at
least submitted by people who could drink legally.

My current concern with HN is actually not fluff content, but the
preponderance of inane business and personal development blog posts. If I have
to see one more "how to find a technical co-founder" post... ;)

------
cryptoz
Thanks, ants. Thants.

Thanks Y-Combinator... Thombinator.

<http://www.thanksants.com/>

~~~
CallMeV
Thanks, Cryptoz ... Thoz. :)

------
greaterscope
Recently bought the box-set of this series .... love it!

------
sophacles
What an amazing theme song.

~~~
jcw
Peter Serafinowicz, one of the two guys that created and wrote the show (he
also plays the tall scientist in it), also made the music for it:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Serafinowicz#Composer>

------
acconrad
First time I saw this I laughed so hard I cried

------
HilbertSpace
Garbage.

Get that MESS OFF HN.

That garbage is a special case of a huge ocean of related grabage that has
nothing at all to do with 'math' and, instead, is some brain-dead, K-12,
social, cultural, economic, WTF nonsense. Follow the money: The unions of K-12
teachers want taxpayers to send more money for more nonsense. Sickening.

~~~
jokermatt999
Uhh...you realize this is actually a joke show? This is _not_ a serious
documentary. You can certainly still object to it being on HN, I just thought
you should realize this is not actually intended to teach maths.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Look_around_you>

------
mcnemesis
I think, people are skeptic to vote / comment on technical issues than is the
case when stuff is for 'real' people :)

